# Bunny Hop mit einem 29er



## mtbberlin (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich teste gerade, ob ich einen bunny hop hinbekomme mit einem 29er (fully).   Ich war mal auf einem Anfänger Kurs, wo der Bunny Hop angeschnitten wurde. Ich fahre die Rahmengröße M und stand beim Kauf zwischen S und S. D.h. Mein Rad ist eher zu groß.

Vorderrad bekomme ich recht hoch, nur das umschalten auf das Hinterrad klappt nicht. 

Ein Problem ist auch, dass ich mit Klicks fahre und das Rad durch ziehen hoch bekomme (allerdings beide Räder gleichzeitig)

Nun meine Frage: ist der bunny hop mit den oben genannten Bedingungen grundsätzlich schwerer? Oder ist das egal?

Und: Sollte ich lieber ohne Klicks üben?


----------



## fuschnick (13. Oktober 2014)

Technik und Machbarkeit das gleiche wie beim 26er. Es wird aber auf die Geometrie des Rads ankommen und etwas schwerer sein das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Stichwort: Geringere Verspieltheit von 29er vs 26.

Achtung: Zuerst nur Vorderrad anheben lernen, danach getrennt Hinterrad und erst dann beide nacheinander als Abfolge erlernen. Gibt genug Stoff dazu hier im Unterforum.

Ach ja, am besten mit Flatpadels lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Oktober 2014)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie mtbberlin, nur dass mein 29er Fully mit einem 23" Zoll Rahmen (XL) schon eine gewisse Trägheit besitzt und bewegt werden möchte wenn es was tun soll. Zumindest wenn es um einen Bunny Hop geht.
Das Projekt Flatpedal habe ich beendet, ich bleibe bei den clickies (XTR Trail).


----------



## mtbberlin (13. Oktober 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie mtbberlin, nur dass mein 29er Fully mit einem 23" Zoll Rahmen (XL) schon eine gewisse Trägheit besitzt und bewegt werden möchte wenn es was tun soll. Zumindest wenn es um einen Bunny Hop geht.
> Das Projekt Flatpedal habe ich beendet, ich bleibe bei den clickies (XTR Trail).



die habe ich auch. ich bin mal testweise mit dem mtb meiner freundin, auch m in 27,5 zoll unterwegs gewesen. klar den bunny hop kann ich da auch nicht, aber das rad fühlt sich agiler an. da ich mich aber in die schnelle fahrweise meines 29er (welches definitiv schneller fährt bei glcihem kraftaufwand) verliebt habe, bleibe ich auch dabei und würde mich zur not damit abfinden nur ziehend über hindernisse zu springen.


----------



## Marc B (13. Oktober 2014)

Am besten Du filmst Deine Versuche und stellst das hier rein, dann können wir Dir Feedback zu Deinen aktuellen Baustellen bei der Fahrtechnik für den Bunny Hop geben 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## manurie (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich übe auch mit nem 29er, für mich macht es ja auch keinen Sinn mit nem 26er zu üben, da ich ja ausschliesslich 29er fahre.

Das 29er geht auch gut aufs Hinterrad, wenn man es kann. Habe vergangenes Jahr an ner Tour teilgenommen, da war jemand dabei, der hat sein 29er immer ganz locker in den Manual gezogen.

Ich bin auch noch weit entfernt den Bunnyhop zu können, aber so einen höheren Bordstein hoch geht echt gut. Ein kurzer Wheelie klappt mittlerweile oder Wheeliedrop. So einen Tretbunnyhop bekomme ich auch besser wie den Bunnydrop hin.

Fahrtechnikkurs Level2 habe ich kürzlich gemacht, da wurde das Thema auch angeschnitten, der Leo Kast ist nen super Typ.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. November 2014)

Du nutzt 3 Effekte um beim Bunny Hop das Hinterrad hochzubekommen:
1) Rückfedereigenschaft von Rahmen und Hinterrad: Gewicht sacken lassen und dann hochgehen mit dem Arsch, die Füße nachziehen -> Das Rad springt Dir hinterher
2) Vorderrad erst hochreissen, dann nach vorne schieben und mit den Beinen nachgeben damit das Hinterrad auch hochkommt.
3) Verkeilen: Du drückst mit den Füßen insbesondere mit dem hinteren nach hinten und ziehst dann nach hinten oben beim Sprung
Wenn Du diese drei Dinge in der richtigen Abfolge fliessend ineinander übergehen läßt klappts mit dem Bunnyhop .

P.S.: Ich würde ohne Klickies üben, denn nur wenn man es ohne kann macht man es auch richtig und sicher.


----------



## piilu (4. November 2014)

Mit Klicks ist das doch viel einfacher als ohne


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. November 2014)

Und sicherer


----------



## -habicht- (6. November 2014)

Würde auch ohne Klicks üben.
Als ich von Klicks auf Flats gewechselt bin, ging der Bunny Hop nicht mehr, da ich mit den Klicks immer gezogen habe. Nach zwei drei Tagen klappte es dann auch ohne Klicks


----------



## Black-Under (6. November 2014)

Also ich habe schon mit dem Manual beim 29er Probleme ich komme maximal 20cm hoch und das nur recht kurz. Ich schaff es einfach nicht schnell genug mein Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern. Ist hier wer dabei der einen guten hohen Manual mit nem 29er Radon Slide 130 hinbekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (6. November 2014)

20cm hoch ist ja Vorderrad anlupfen, aber kein Manual, eher ein Manualversuch. Ein Manual ist es erst dann, wenn du auf dem Punkt bist, wo das Rad anfängt nach hinten zu kippen, also du mehr Gewicht hinter die Hinterachse bringst.

Das Rad spielt dabei weniger eine Rolle, wenn man schon beim 29er bleibt. Ich bekomme beim Hardtail oder Fully(Cannondale Trigger29 130/130) das Rad genauso hoch angehoben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. November 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon mit dem Manual beim 29er Probleme ich komme maximal 20cm hoch und das nur recht kurz. Ich schaff es einfach nicht schnell genug mein Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern. Ist hier wer dabei der einen guten hohen Manual mit nem 29er Radon Slide 130 hinbekommt?


Ja. Aber dabei muss ich schon verdammt weit mit dem Hintern zurück. Soweit, dass der anschließende Impuls nach vorne oben schwierig ist, wenn ich nen Bunnyhop anschließen will. Mit dem Bunnyhop schaff ich bisher vllt. 30cm hohe Hindernisse, aber höher komme ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Black-Under (6. November 2014)

manurie schrieb:


> 20cm hoch ist ja Vorderrad anlupfen, aber kein Manual, eher ein Manualversuch. Ein Manual ist es erst dann, wenn du auf dem Punkt bist, wo das Rad anfängt nach hinten zu kippen, also du mehr Gewicht hinter die Hinterachse bringst..



Ja eben und diesen Punkt erreiche ich nicht. Ich muss soweit zurück, dass ich die Kombi mit dem Impuls das Vorderrad hochzuziehen mit der Schwerpunkt Verlagerung nach hinten eben nicht hinbekomme, da ist das Rad schon wieder in der Abwärtsbewegung. Vielleicht hab ich zu kurze Arme??


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. November 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich zu kurze Arme??



Das könnte schon ein Grund sein. Ich habe z.B. lange Arme und komme damit recht gut zum Manual, aber beim Bunnyhop komme ich nur mit Mühe in die Luft.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

piilu schrieb:


> Mit Klicks ist das doch viel einfacher als ohne


Ist dann ein schöner Schweinehop...


----------



## Cruise (7. November 2014)

Wieso vorderrad hochziehen? ich gebe für den manual nen impuls aufs vorderrad(runterdrücken) und drücke dann, salopp gesagt, ruckartig den arsch nach hinten, bzw schiebe das rad mit den füssen nach vorne.
Durch den impuls in verbindung mit dem schwung zurück steigt das vorderrad. Wichtig ist das du dich traust, richtig nach hinten zu gehen. Da hat es bei mir am anfang gehapert. Aber dann klappts auch mit dem manual.

Gesendet von meinem Mobilbimmeldingens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paavo04 (14. August 2016)

Geht auch mit 29er


----------



## scratch_a (14. August 2016)

Dann ist glaub ich mein 29er kaputt


----------



## Black-Under (14. August 2016)

Ich glaube meins auch.


----------



## tombrider (15. August 2016)

Prinzipiell ist ein 29er mit seinem längeren Hinterbau (oft 44cm und mehr) schlechter geeignet, um in den Manual bzw. Bunny Hop zu kommen, als ein Rad mit kürzerer Kettenstrebe. Auch ist es für kleinere Menschen mit ihrer tieferen Sitzposition = tieferem Schwerpunkt und den kürzeren Armen schlechter möglich, das Gewicht zur Hinterachse zu bekommen. Oft steht natürlich auch das Körpergewicht und der damit erreichbare Schwung in schlechterem Verhältnis zum Gewicht des Bikes als bei größeren, schwereren Menschen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es auch für kleine Menschen auf einem 29er möglich, einen Bunny Hop zu erlernen.


----------



## Ptech (15. August 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist ein 29er mit seinem längeren Hinterbau (oft 44cm und mehr) schlechter geeignet, um in den Manual bzw. Bunny Hop zu kommen, als ein Rad mit kürzerer Kettenstrebe. Auch ist es für kleinere Menschen mit ihrer tieferen Sitzposition = tieferem Schwerpunkt und den kürzeren Armen schlechter möglich, das Gewicht zur Hinterachse zu bekommen. Oft steht natürlich auch das Körpergewicht und der damit erreichbare Schwung in schlechterem Verhältnis zum Gewicht des Bikes als bei größeren, schwereren Menschen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es auch für kleine Menschen auf einem 29er möglich, einen Bunny Hop zu erlernen.



Das stimmt schon. Aber mir gehts eher so, dass ein "langes 29er" irgendwie gutmütiger reagiert. Andere würden sagen "träger". Man muß Aktionen bewusst und mit Nachdruck einleiten und durchführen. Ein kurzes,verspieltes Rad ermöglicht einem Könner sicher kraftsparendes Fahren, indem er sich durch solche Manöver quasi fast nur durchdenkt. Ich hab mich oft erschreckt, wenn solch ein Rad zu heftig auf mein Kommando reagiert und dann das Manöver abgebrochen. Ein trägeres Rad macht nur das, was man wirklich will.
Habs vielleicht bissle komisch beschrieben, aber so kommt mir das etwa vor!


----------



## tombrider (15. August 2016)

Ptech schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber mir gehts eher so, dass ein "langes 29er" irgendwie gutmütiger reagiert. Andere würden sagen "träger". Man muß Aktionen bewusst und mit Nachdruck einleiten und durchführen. Ein kurzes,verspieltes Rad ermöglicht einem Könner sicher kraftsparendes Fahren, indem er sich durch solche Manöver quasi fast nur durchdenkt. Ich hab mich oft erschreckt, wenn solch ein Rad zu heftig auf mein Kommando reagiert und dann das Manöver abgebrochen. Ein trägeres Rad macht nur das, was man wirklich will.
> Habs vielleicht bissle komisch beschrieben, aber so kommt mir das etwa vor!



Ist wirklich so. Eins meiner Bikes hat ein 450er Hinterbau, ein anderes ein 420er, bei gleicher Laufradgröße. 3 cm sind scheinbar nicht viel, machen aber dennoch einen großen Unterschied, wie leicht man das Bike aufs Hinterrad bekommt oder eben auch nicht. Und, umgekehrt, wie kletterfähig es ist und wie gutmütig es driftet. Sitzwinkel, Lenkerposition usw. spielen natürlich ebenfalls eine große Rolle.


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2016)

Ich habe es heute nochmal probiert. Ich komme nie in die Position in der ich das Gefühl habe jetzt kippt es nach hinten.

Aber mein Gewichtsverhältnis ist wirklich nicht toll 67kg zu 14kg.  An der Größe liegts nicht.


----------



## Ptech (15. August 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute nochmal probiert. Ich komme nie in die Position in der ich das Gefühl habe jetzt kippt es nach hinten.
> 
> Aber mein Gewichtsverhältnis ist wirklich nicht toll 67kg zu 14kg.  An der Größe liegts nicht.



Für den Bunny-Hop musst du auch nicht zwingend an den Kipppunkt. Die Höhe spielt am Anfang keine Rolle. Wenn Du den Kipppunkt erreichen würdest, wärst Du wahrscheinlich eh so darauf fixiert, dass Du am Hop nicht mehr weitermachen würdest.
Ich hab etwa dein Gewicht und bin nicht groß. Genau das hab ich oben gemeint: Spielerisch geht das nicht so ohne weiteres- Du mußt wirklich entschlossen und dynamisch rangehen.


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2016)

Ptech schrieb:


> Für den Bunny-Hop musst du auch nicht zwingend an den Kipppunkt. Die Höhe spielt am Anfang keine Rolle. Wenn Du den Kipppunkt erreichen würdest, wärst Du wahrscheinlich eh so darauf fixiert, dass Du am Hop nicht mehr weitermachen würdest.
> Ich hab etwa dein Gewicht und bin nicht groß. Genau das hab ich oben gemeint: Spielerisch geht das nicht so ohne weiteres- Du mußt wirklich entschlossen und dynamisch rangehen.



Das Problem ist aber um das Vorderrad ca. 20cm zu lupfen, muß ich soweit nach hinten, dass ich die Bewegung nach vorne nicht mehr zeitig hinbekomme.


----------



## Paavo04 (15. August 2016)

... also wenn man den Bunny Hop beherrscht, ist es eigentlich egal mit welcher Radgröße ...es geht immer. Es ist nur der Anfang so schwer. Kleiner Tipp beim Fully. Zum üben die Gabel und Dämpfer mal auf super super soft einstellen, damit das bike so wichtig schwingen kann. Und dann mal versuchen mit dem Schwung aus der Gabel etwas zu hüpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyhoundart (19. September 2016)

Also ich habe da auch noch so ein wenig Probleme nach dem Umstieg vom 26=>29 von HT=>FS und von CC/AM auf RC/CC Geometrie aber es klappt immer besser und nun mit dem 29er auch noch stabiler und sicherer. Ich persönlich fahre nur Klicks aber übe immer ohne, d.h. auf den kleinen Klick Pedalen mit ganz normalen Schuhen (aber mit Schienbeinschützern). Ich übe auch bei sehr langsamen Geschwindigkeiten und bei mir auf der Terrasse wo wenig Platz ist. Das sieht zwar ein wenig komisch aus hilft aber ungemein wie ich feststellen konnte. Man hat einfach nicht den Platz um groß was zu machen und muss vieles aus dem Stand heraus üben. Hinterradversetzen , Vorderradanheben, Bunnyhob, Trackstand. Später auf der Bahn klappt es dann mit Klicks sehr zuverlässig und gut. Springe jetzt schon deutlich höher als mit dem 26er und das obwohl mein Bike eigentlich dafür nicht so gut ausgelegt ist. Deshalb der Tipp: Übt ohne Klicks und mit wenig Platz das hilft.
Die Unterschiede zwischen 26er und 29er sehe ich dann eher auf der Bahn, d.h. im Gelände wobei die Vorteile klar Überwiegen...


----------



## Zask06 (19. September 2016)

greyhoundart schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zwischen 26er und 29er sehe ich dann eher auf der Bahn, d.h. im Gelände



Darf ich fragen, wo da genau die Unterschiede beim Bunnyhop deiner Meinung nach liegen? Ich mein jetzt nicht die Fahreigenschaften eines 29ers vs. 26er. Sondern explizit die Unterschiede beim Bunnyhop.


----------



## greyhoundart (19. September 2016)

Also das ganze kann man bei mir nicht "nur" auf 26er vs 29er festmachen da ich von einem CC/AM HT auf ein RC/CC FS gewechselt bin 8(Geometrie und HT=>FS).
Der wichtigste Unterschied war am Anfang das Thema Vorderrad hochbringen, d.h. das 29er RC FS ist deutlich schwieriger dazu zu bewegen. Wenn die Technik nicht 100% passt rührt sich das Vorderrad keinen mm vom Boden weg. Gut ist auch so gewollt bei einem RC/CC Bike dennoch für einen BunnyHob ned so dolle. Der "lange" Vorbau und die lange Kettenstrebe tun ein weiteres dazu...
D.h. zusammen mit den 29er Rädern und der neuen Geometrie musste ich nun mehr Wert auf die Technik legen aber es geht inzwischen sogar besser da meine Technik besser geworden ist.
Der zweite Unterschied liegt dann in der Landung. Hier verspringt  kaum das Vorderrad. Das liegt mE primär am 29er. Es ist extrem spurtreu v.a. im Gelände nach kleinen Sprüngen (ich bin kein DH Biker der 2m Drops mit BH zieht!).
Zusammenfassung: BH ist schwerer zu erlernen aber wenn es dann klappt dann stimmt meistens auch die Technik und es ist im Gelände sehr sicher v.a. bei der Landung.


----------



## Zask06 (19. September 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hm ok. Das ist im Grunde so, wie ich es mir dachte. Mit der Größe hat das gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Geo bzw. dem Einsatzgebiet und den Anbauteilen des Bikes (z.B. langer o. kurzer Vorbau, Flache oder hohe Geo, CC oder Dirt usw.)
Der einzige Unterschied, wie du sagst, und das ist auch meine Meinung bzw. Erfahrung, wenn man von Fully auf HT bzw. andersrum umsteigt. Das ist gewöhnungsbedürftigt.

Ich z.B. kanns mitm Fully deutlich besser als mitm HT. Gelernt hab ichs vor etlichen Jahren aufm HT. Hab ihn auch mit 24" oder 27,5" schon versucht (OK 29er noch nicht) und merke nicht, dass die Radgröße Einfluss hat. Die Art des Bikes schon.

Deshalb auch meine Frage.


----------



## greyhoundart (19. September 2016)

Ich würde es wie folgt formulieren:
Reifengröße nein bei Absprung ja bei der Landung im Gelände
=> Deshalb die Aussage sicherer

FS oder HT... anders würde ich sagen... ich hab es noch mit einem Bike ohne Federgabel gelernt und bin dann aufs HT.
Aber generell spielt mE die Geo die wichtigste Rolle beim BH und das Thema Klicks.
Ich persönlich würde immer empfehlen den BH erstmal ohne aber mit Schienbeinschützern zu üben damit die Technik passt.

P.S. Manchmal nehme ich das 20 kg Bike meiner Freundin und da geht der BH auch nur mit dem Laufrad meiner kleinen ist es irgendwie schwierig


----------



## Zask06 (19. September 2016)

Ja so sehe ich das auch. Die Geo spielt auf jeden Fall eine entscheidende Rolle..genau wie die Art also Fully oder HT.
Gelernt hab ichs auch mit nem HT. Da hab ich sogar die alte Rockshox Indy extra gegen ne Starrgabel mit nem Kollegen getauscht. 
glaub auch, es empfindet eh jeder etwas anders.

Mein Freerider (etwas unter 17kg) bekomme ich gute 40-50cm hoch. Wenn ich mir Mühe geb sogar um die 60. Würde ich mitm Hardtail nie schaffen...komischerweise.


----------



## _Vader (20. September 2016)

warum komischerweise? Ist doch klar, dass die Federkraft der Hinterbaus ungemein hilft . Dreh mal die Zugstufe auf ganz schnell, dann kommste in ungeahnte Höhen.. oder auf ganz langsam dann kommste gar nich vom boden hoch.


----------



## Zask06 (20. September 2016)

Alles schon gemacht. Hat auch nur wenig mit der Zugstufe zu tun als mehr mit der Technik. Bin seit über 10 Jahren kein HT mehr gefahren. Wenn ichs dann versucht hab wars die BH-Technik. Auf Grund von geringerem Gewicht und direkterem Absprung (da keine Feder. so muss man nicht warten bis der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert) sollte es eigentlich genau andersrum sein. Also leichter mit nem HT als mit FS. Zumal ich das Tues vom Kollegen auch so hoch bekomme. Und das Ding klebt am Boden.

Aber naja..macht halt jeder anders


----------



## _Vader (20. September 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Alles schon gemacht. Hat auch nur wenig mit der Zugstufe zu tun als mehr mit der Technik. Bin seit über 10 Jahren kein HT mehr gefahren. Wenn ichs dann versucht hab wars die BH-Technik. Auf Grund von geringerem Gewicht und direkterem Absprung (da keine Feder. so muss man nicht warten bis der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert) sollte es eigentlich genau andersrum sein. Also leichter mit nem HT als mit FS. Zumal ich das Tues vom Kollegen auch so hoch bekomme. Und das Ding klebt am Boden.
> 
> Aber naja..macht halt jeder anders



Ja und Nein. Zwischen HT und FS ist die Technik bissl anders. Beim Fully kannst du viel mit dem Kompressionsimpuls arbeiten. (Beide Federwege komprimieren und dann erst abspringen) Wenn du das machst spielt der Rebound sehr wohl eine Rolle (man muss dann nicht "warten" bis der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert). Kannst ja mal im Vergleich dazu den Sag erhöhen und den Rebound verlangsamen.. Dann kriegste das Teil nimmer hoch. Beim HT ist alles viel direkter und erfordert meiner Meinung nach ne sauberere (erere.. ?? ) Technik. Hat auch mehr mit Sprungkraft zu tun.  Wenn das Bike nicht zu schwer ist kommt man, denk ich, auch höher. Ist für mich z.b. aber viel schwieriger weil meine technik nicht so sauber ist. Sprungkraft hätt ich massig, aber wenn ich zu stark abspringe verlier ich oft die Pedale. (nur beim HT)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (20. September 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ja und Nein. Zwischen HT und FS ist die Technik bissl anders. Beim Fully kannst du viel mit dem Kompressionsimpuls arbeiten. (Beide Federwege komprimieren und dann erst abspringen) Wenn du das machst spielt der Rebound sehr wohl eine Rolle (man muss dann nicht "warten" bis der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert). Kannst ja mal im Vergleich dazu den Sag erhöhen und den Rebound verlangsamen.. Dann kriegste das Teil nimmer hoch. Beim HT ist alles viel direkter und erfordert meiner Meinung nach ne sauberere (erere.. ?? ) Technik. Hat auch mehr mit Sprungkraft zu tun.  Wenn das Bike nicht zu schwer ist kommt man, denk ich, auch höher. Ist für mich z.b. aber viel schwieriger weil meine technik nicht so sauber ist. Sprungkraft hätt ich massig, aber wenn ich zu stark abspringe verlier ich oft die Pedale. (nur beim HT)



Jo, genau das hab ich gemeint mit der BH-Technik bei HT und Fully. Dass das eben nicht die gleich ist.

Das mit dem Rebound stimmt zwar so, aber ich ändere den ja nicht am Bike, nur wegen des Bunnyhops. Da lass ich die Einstellung so wie sie ist. Wobei ich eh in relativ straff abgestimmtes Fahrwerk fahre.

Sprungkraft ist definitiv auch ein Argument. (Hab vom Basketball früher noch was übrig  )

Ich muss mal wieder nen HT von nem Kollegen zum Probieren nehmen. Mal sehn wie hoch ich den Karrn bekomme


----------



## _Vader (20. September 2016)

Ah ok alles klar. ja ich stell auch nich am Rebound rum nur wegen dem Bunnyhop, aber falls man es nich kann und man so ne "Sänfte" fährt hilfts evt ein bisschen zum üben. 
Basketball hilft..  wobei es bei mir recht aktuell ist.


----------



## Zask06 (20. September 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ah ok alles klar. ja ich stell auch nich am Rebound rum nur wegen dem Bunnyhop, aber falls man es nich kann und man so ne "Sänfte" fährt hilfts evt ein bisschen zum üben.
> Basketball hilft..  wobei es bei mir recht aktuell ist.




Da hast auf jeden Fall recht. Zum üben kann das auf jeden Fall ne gute Maßnahme sein, den Rebound schneller zu machen.

Hehe cool. ich spiele auch hin und wieder bei uns im Park mal ne Runde. Bin nur auf Grund von Schulterproblemen dieses Jahr noch nicht spielen gewesen.


----------



## duc-mo (24. September 2016)

mtbberlin schrieb:


> Ich war mal auf einem Anfänger Kurs, wo der Bunny Hop angeschnitten wurde.



Das ist das "Problem"... Du erwartest einfach zu viel von dir! 

Bei einem Anfänger Kurs kann man den Bunnyhop nur vorführen aber nicht vermitteln, weil in der Regel die Grundlagen bei den Teilnehmern fehlen. Bei einem Anfänger Kurs geht es erstmal nur darum, dass man den Teilnehmern die Grundtechnik aus getrenntem Anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad erklärt und die Leute durch Korrekturen unterstützt, damit sie sich in die richtige Richtung entwickeln. Anschließend muss aber jeder selbst diese Grundtechniken üben und dafür brauchts einfach Zeit. Wenn aus dem Anheben des Vorderrads ein kleiner Manual wird und das Hinterrad nicht nur ein paar cm vom Boden abhebt, kann man den Bewegungsablauf des Bunnyhop starten, vorher macht es aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn...

Bei mir hats ein paar Jahre gebraucht, aber inzwischen klappt der Bunnyhop ganz gut und Hindernisse von 20cm sind kein Problem. Bei mir spielts keine Rolle ob ich das 26er oder das 29er nehme. Meine Tagesform ist da wesentlich entscheidender wie gut der Bunnyhop klappt...


----------

